# Enlargement from 35mm color positive



## Digital Cinematographer (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all. First post.

I need to know how and where I could go about making an enlargement from 35mm color positive film?

Thanks for the help.

The DC.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 24, 2005)

scan it and print it at any lab or if you want to spend $$$ find a lab that does cibachrome process.  If it is on a long reel you will have to cut it to scan on a normal scanner or you can take it to a post production facility (my work-Technicolor hollywood) and they can scan @ 4k full feature reels up to 1000feet (even more money).    you sound a bit over-zealous about making sure we know its not coprrighted,  what is it?

And welcome to the forum...enjoy.


----------

